# Kommentare zu: Mehr Speicherplatz für unsere Mitglieder!



## Dok (10. Januar 2014)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4044229#post4044229




> Nur ganz kurz notiert, ab sofort steht unseren Mitgliedern mehr Speicherplatz für Anhänge, Fotoalben und "Private Nachrichten" zu Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mehr Speicherplatz für unsere Mitglieder!*

Find ich gut!#6


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Mehr Speicherplatz für unsere Mitglieder!*

 #6


----------

